# Take the step from micro into macro occult



## 216 Anti- (Nov 30, 2019)

I sort of been places where there are small time psychics and stuff telling fortunes and when they see me I think they went on the run or hiding.  I read a channeling book before and someone describes coming into contact with Satan and they terminate.  If you are just some amateur or town witch let me introduce you to something very norm and people have been doing it for awhile now and Satan is not a reason to buy a UFO.  But it could be something you go mad from.
Wrap Around The Vine


----------



## Aletheia4u (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2019)

216 Anti- said:


> I sort of been places where there are small time psychics and stuff telling fortunes and when they see me I think they went on the run or hiding.  I read a channeling book before and someone describes coming into contact with Satan and they terminate.  If you are just some amateur or town witch let me introduce you to something very norm and people have been doing it for awhile now and Satan is not a reason to buy a UFO.  But it could be something you go mad from.
> Wrap Around The Vine



On the other hand, you could be a gifted prophecy from God too as was Joseph and his dream interpretation.


----------

